# 1-ad



## ghaleon (Feb 17, 2005)

hey guys im gonna be takin 1ad here real soon, i got hooked up by a friend who works for a store with 6 bottles of it.

im 16 years old, 6' 2-1/2'' tall and 210 lbs.  i know you guys are gonna tell me im too young to take it but if im gonna take it anyways i think someone should atleast give me a little help with this question.

i was wonderin about dosage, i was thinkin regular 300 mg, or should i go 200mg since im younger, also, based on my age.. how long of a cycle should i run?  i would have stacked with 4ad but not enough cash.

btw i plan on runnin nolva for pct, thanks guys


----------



## Yunier (Feb 17, 2005)

Dosage: 0
You are only 16 years old.


----------



## TopProducer (Feb 17, 2005)

Honestly. I'm 22 and took 1-AD (300mg/day) for a month and found it didn't help that much because my testosteone levels are still really high. Now at age 16 your levels got to be high. It's probably not gonna do that much for you and make your dick limp for a month. 

But shit, your sixteen and know everything so take the stuff anyway. 900mg a day for 8-12 weeks will probably get you the best results. Then your pecker probably wont work for 3 months.


----------



## ghaleon (Feb 17, 2005)

whoa 900mg? are you sure?


----------



## Stu (Feb 17, 2005)

normal dose is around 300mg ED for 4-6 weeks. can't really tell you what dose or cycle length a 16yr should run because i havent seen any 16 yr olds running a cycle of 1ad. maybe most 16yr olds don't wanna risk permanently screwing their endocrine system.


----------



## Stu (Feb 17, 2005)

ghaleon said:
			
		

> whoa 900mg? are you sure?


 no hes joking and the fact that you don't realise tells me you shouldn't touch this stuff


----------



## ghaleon (Feb 17, 2005)

its not going to hurt me


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 17, 2005)

stu21Ldn said:
			
		

> normal dose is around 300mg ED for 4-6 weeks. can't really tell you what dose or cycle length a 16yr should run because i havent seen any 16 yr olds running a cycle of 1ad. maybe most 16yr olds don't wanna risk permanently screwing their endocrine system.



300mg is pretty much the base amount


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 17, 2005)

ghaleon said:
			
		

> its not going to hurt me




ok herc, go nuts then


----------



## ghaleon (Feb 17, 2005)

what do you think will happen to me?

2 of my friends used it and got good results.. so why is it that when i come here im only critisized.


----------



## Malves (Feb 17, 2005)

ghaleon said:
			
		

> what do you think will happen to me?
> 
> 2 of my friends used it and got good results.. so why is it that when i come here im only critisized.



Maybe because ppl here care about you?


----------



## simbh (Feb 17, 2005)

ghaleon said:
			
		

> what do you think will happen to me?
> 
> 2 of my friends used it and got good results.. so why is it that when i come here im only critisized.


dont listen to them dude ... Do about 700mg a day ... You can stack with m1t with best results , try about 30mg of m1t ... You should gain a good 30-40 pounds easily in a month. You'll look huge , and all the girls will want to suck your dick . And the beauty about this stack is that you can eat what you want , eat junk food and you'll still be a strong dude. And for pct , tribilus only is fine. But if you can afford it , its not that important , you can skip the pct.


----------



## musclepump (Feb 17, 2005)

Go 600mg ED of 1-AD. You don't need Nolva. You don't need PCT on 1-AD when you're 16, your natural test levels will just jump start back as soon as you're done. Dude, you're going to be *HUGE* 

You go boy. If you're not seeing the best results you think you can, go ahead and do 700mg, and stack that with 20-30mg of M1T.


----------



## simbh (Feb 17, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Go 600mg ED of 1-AD. You don't need Nolva. You don't need PCT on 1-AD when you're 16, your natural test levels will just jump start back as soon as you're done. Dude, you're going to be *HUGE*
> 
> You go boy. If you're not seeing the best results you think you can, go ahead and do 700mg, and stack that with 20-30mg of M1T.


I know dude , I gained a lot with that stack . About 40 pounds lbm . And I didn't even need pct.


----------



## thatguy (Feb 17, 2005)

What if he actually listens to these completely false recommendations?  We're gonna have a kid with balls the size of black-eyed peas.


----------



## simbh (Feb 17, 2005)




----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 17, 2005)

You may think that you'll do just one 1-AD cycle and then you will be fine, but most likely you will progress and move on to other things like anabolics, and you are way to damn young to be messing with your hormone levels. You aren't going to see gains with creatine or protein like you do with pro-hormones, and once you do a cycle you will naturally want to continue to get bigger and stronger, and will most likely continue to cycle, which is not good at your age. Anabolics aren't physically addicting but when you see the changes in your body you will be amazed. You may be the exception to what im saying but ive heard some of my buddies say "im just going to do one cycle" but they never do. Your test levels are already high as shit, so if your smart in any way you will wait a few years.


----------



## musclepump (Feb 17, 2005)

I'm 20, and I think I started young. Don't fuck with your stuff, dude.


----------



## brogers (Feb 17, 2005)

Don't give him bad advice even if you're being sarcastic, that's just as bad as teaching the bogus crap they do in high school health class...

That being said, ghaleon, if you're hitting a wall, check out your diet first. I'd save the 1AD for a later time (I have no clue how long it keeps though), I'm 18, and I know it is very tempting to use PH/AAS, but you gotta realize your body is still growing and you don't want to mess your hormones up in this crucial time. I've spent many hours researching AAS, and I wouldn't touch them until I'm AT LEAST 21. Sure, I know teens who have used 1AD/4AD and had no issues, but the question is, do you think you'll be as lucky? And is it worth the risk?

You clearly don't know that much about 1AD, why put something into your body that you know nothing about?


----------



## Curlingcadys (Feb 18, 2005)

ghaleon said:
			
		

> its not going to hurt me


 either will crack just make sure you take it prior to work outs it gives you quite the energy rush and cuts fat! So you'll be friggin huge!! YOu go boy!
 You're my hero!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 18, 2005)

Yunier said:
			
		

> Dosage: 0
> You are only 16 years old.


----------



## simbh (Feb 18, 2005)

I say , if you're gonna fuck your body up , fuck it up real good. Oh ya , and what I said still stands , just don't foget to get drunk at least 4 times a week ... Helps for gains.


----------



## musclepump (Feb 18, 2005)

Oh yeah, Alcohol promotes high test levels. Drink up!

And you know, you're not going to get hurt, so fuck the 1-AD, run a Test/Tren/Deca/Winny cycle--a gram of each per week. That'll make you Jay's size.


----------



## ghaleon (Feb 18, 2005)

nice, like one of you answered my question.

some of you think you can sit here and be cocky and shit about what im askin instead of doin what i asked, anwerin my question.  and if your not gonna answer my question then dont say anythin.

some of you guys need to wait before you make fun of me and think about takin some 1ad yourself.. because your test levels must be low, you look like pussys.

ONE of you is correct.  i have hit a wall.  ive tried fixin my diet.  i DO take protein, i DO take creatine.. im NOT lookin for an easy way out, i wanted some help on how to take 1ad with my age.

since most of you obviously have no idea (prolly why you decided to just make fun of me)  *you should just be quite. givin me advice is one thing but some of you are DICKS*.  

sure, maybe i was a little ignorant, based on the two friends of mine who took it and are fine.. but im not the only one here guilty of this.. again i dont think that makin me feel stupid was really neccesary.

i dont know about you guys but when i ask for advice in my gym, this conduct isnt what i exept.  this is a forum,  a community of people with a common subject for friendly chat, advice, maybe some spam.. ect.

what this isnt is a group of guys who lift/work during the day, and spend hours in front of the pc makin fun of a kid with a question.  

nice fellas, real nice.


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 18, 2005)

ghaleon said:
			
		

> nice, like one of you answered my question.
> 
> some of you think you can sit here and be cocky and shit about what im askin instead of doin what i asked, anwerin my question. and if your not gonna answer my question then dont say anythin.
> 
> ...


 Listen dipshit, its not that we didn't answer your question, because we have tried to help you by saying what your about to do is stupid for someone your age, but your problem is that we didn't say what you wanted to hear. You wouldn't have a problem if we all said "Dude, its cool for a 16 year old to use pro-hormones, go for it". You may have hit a wall in terms of gains, but you have not reached your genetic limit. You are 16 fucking years old, you can't even buy a pack of smokes, but you say fuck us because we try to warn you about the dangers of teens and anabolics? We are correct when we say don't do them, no matter what your hardcore 16 year old bros tell you, and you should not come on here and jump on our cases just because we didn't tell you what you wanted to hear. We know what we are doing, and you obviously don't.


----------



## ghaleon (Feb 18, 2005)

oh okay, even tho i knew i wasnt going to get the answer i wanted, like i specified in my 1st post, according to you, i must be mad cuz i didnt get the answer i wanted.. i get it.. right.

i thought i might just try to see if anyone was gonna help me out
i KNEW ppl would say dont take it, thats no biggie!

LISTEN DIP SHIT!  im talkin about the ppl who made fun of me and gave me stupid advice to kill myself with!!

no, blowcocks, your problem is, you think you know what my problem is, that would require YOU to be Me, and your not.

i never said fuck you guys, you pulled that out of your ass bud, and why would i want to buy a pack of smokes.  nice, a smoker i sure want your advice on how to take care of my body.

PS.  i never jumped on your case.. i happend to refer to you as the ONE person who helped me in a way as to make me consider not takin 1ad.  all i did is asked a question.. but thanks anyway pal


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 18, 2005)

look kid do a damn search, the guys on this forum are tired of trying to talk every 14-17 year old kid who got some gear from friends out of taking it. at least once or twice a week there is this exact same thread posted by a brand new 14-17 yr old kid with 2 weeks of gym time who thinks this is the answer to making the football team.  the only responsible answer your going to get is dont do it, the potential for harm is too much compared to the gains you might get. remember research before you post. your comment about 900 mg being ok or not showed everyone who knows anything about pro-hormones that you are just as ignorant as all the rest who have posted and helping you out would be a mistake. and remember the new kid always gets initiated, if your not man enough to laugh at your own ignorance then you will not last long on this forum.

by the way i think you should read jose consecos new book i think youll find your answer in that.


----------



## ghaleon (Feb 18, 2005)

what?  i was bein sarcastic, i new that 3x the amount on the bottle wasnt safe for me, wtf is that.. im not stupid, TRUST ME

i read the prohormone sticky a while back also, and 600-900mg is not an uncommon dosage

im sorry that a new 14-17 year old kid comes in here every week, im honestly sorry you guys have to deal with that, but it really isnt my problem and it sure as hell inst an excuse for bein made fun of

i would like to have you know i have over 80 weeks of gym experience compared to the 2 weeks of your usual average every day run of the mill 16 year old kids you seem to have comin in here.. 

maybe you should have some sort of prerequisite for joining the forums like an age limit or somethin if it pisses you off that much

ive decided to run the 1ad, a 4 week cycle at 300 mg/day.  3450 calories/day macros 40/40/20.  then pct with nolva.  i know my test levels are high, but im not a walking steroid.

AND just because im a kid with "high test levels allready" doesnt mean i can have gains like i was on steroids.  

im hoping that this 1ad will get me over this plateu.

thanks for the advice from those who were kind enough


----------



## musclepump (Feb 18, 2005)

You say you're not stupid, but you're 16 and about to start a cycle of 1-AD. A little contradictory, no?


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 18, 2005)

wow 80 whole weeks. thats almost 2 years, your deffinitly ready for steroids. at your age kid your basically a walking steroid. thats why you wake up everymornig with a hard on that you think is the size of the statue of liberty. you really want that to go away? i guarantee you will not get the results you are expecting from this. if you were serious about getting over this plateau maybe your first posts should have been in the training or nutrition forums. the guys here have ungodly amounts of knowlege that will get you over this plateau in a more benificial way than 1-ad.


----------



## musclepump (Feb 18, 2005)

I haven't had morning wood in years... wonder what that means


----------



## silencer (Feb 18, 2005)

ghaleon said:
			
		

> what?  i was bein sarcastic, i new that 3x the amount on the bottle wasnt safe for me, wtf is that.. im not stupid, TRUST ME
> 
> i read the prohormone sticky a while back also, and 600-900mg is not an uncommon dosage
> 
> ...




Hay dude, chill out don't take everything so personally, so what if you got made fun of ? big deal, its a internet forum. I can understand you getting annoyed, I too sometimes do but take it in your stride if you can....anyways obviously it doesn't matter what the common advise here is which is 'not to take it' , which to be fair is generally good advise, I am 20 and even I was persuaded not to take PH's, but on the other hand It would be stupid because I am no where near a plateau. When I get there who knows if I give into temptation or not, but I will be 21 by then for sure. But Gambling the future of your body for a few pounds sounds a litte crazy in my opinion, but I unlike the rest will not say ' don't take it '. It's your body, the one thing that you actually OWN, so you can do what the hell you want with it.

I would like to know how your cycle goes to be honest, so when you are finished the entire cycle could you please post the side effects, and problems you might have had, or if it was perfect then great, good for you. At least you are not taking anything stronger.

Good Luck


----------



## ghaleon (Feb 18, 2005)

yeah no problem.  thanks for a lot silencer for actually being courteous.


----------



## funkdocta (Feb 19, 2005)

I wouldn???t recommend doing any ph or steroids at 16 years of age. BUT... I only base this on the same thing everyone else on here does, a bit of common sense. At 16 you???ve still got a huge amount of natural growing to do. Why take a chance of fucking that up?

Although myself and others on here say don???t do it etc...The people saying it will fuck u up are just speculating. They don???t know themselves they are just basing their opinions on hear-say not experience.

You have to decide for yourself if it???s worth the risk. I personally would not like to take the chance of stunting my natural growth. Even though it may not actually stunt it, it???s just not worth the risk for me.

But I???m 26 so I dont have the dilemma you have. Better to air on the side of caution at your age to be honest.



P.S. to the people posting stupid replies.... grow up. You think all 16 year olds are born with the knowledge you "supposedly" have?


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 19, 2005)

You're plateaued at 16  ....riiiiiiiight


----------



## musclepump (Feb 19, 2005)

funk, we are grown, we're enjoying our ability to be sarcastic now. We didn't start in with the bad advice--we tried to help--but when a kid is so headstrong he says in his original post that he isn't going to listen to people who tell him not to do it anyways, then we figure we may as well give him something to listen it


----------



## funkdocta (Feb 19, 2005)

yeah i know but the kid may be really stupid and go do 900mg per serving


----------



## simbh (Feb 19, 2005)

ghaleon said:
			
		

> what? i was bein sarcastic, i new that 3x the amount on the bottle wasnt safe for me, wtf is that.. im not stupid, TRUST ME
> 
> i read the prohormone sticky a while back also, and 600-900mg is not an uncommon dosage
> 
> ...


You are a moron . You said you plateaud and tried everything , creatine protein everything. If you were smart , you would actually tried to change your training program . But obviously , you didn't do that . Nice going wise ass. Oh ya , remember to come back in a few years when you have some health problems ... I look forward to see your hospital bills


----------



## Tha Don (Feb 19, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> You say you're not stupid, but you're 16 and about to start a cycle of 1-AD. A little contradictory, no?


----------



## Tha Don (Feb 19, 2005)

ghaleon said:
			
		

> some of you think you can sit here and be cocky and shit about what im askin instead of doin what i asked, anwerin my question.  and if your not gonna answer my question then dont say anythin.
> 
> some of you guys need to wait before you make fun of me and think about takin some 1ad yourself.. because your test levels must be low, you look like pussys.
> 
> ...



OH FUCK OFF U LITTLE SKINNY PIECE OF SHIT! 

your 16 and you can't put on weight? try eating food!

why the fuck are you asking for advice on here if your gonna run it anyway? seems like all you wanna do is copy your buddies so go fuck off and copy them and make sure you give them a good suck too while your at it!!

stupid ignorant little kid, i hope you fuck yourself up real good!


----------



## ghaleon (Feb 19, 2005)

where should i begin, simbh im a moron because i didnt change up my routine.. right?  WRONG!  i changed my routine 3 times with the help of my marion football coach.  

umm, young d.. now im a skinny piece of shit, nice.  shit, your right, why would i ask for advice when im gonna run it anyways. my question had nothin to do with ANY of the answers i was given (either jokes, or tellin me not to do it)  well heres your asnwer pencil dick, because my question was how LONG to run it at what DOSE, perhaps it was different from my age.  my question wasnt should i run 1ad young d, it was how much and how long given my age.  ive got it taken care of tho, thanks.

and cold iron, since you go to all of my work out sessions you must know that im really not plateuing, rather im on this forum to ask questions like this for no reason.  wait no, im at a stickin point benchin 235, and my chest just stopped growing.

thanks


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 19, 2005)

you where givin the correct answer to your questions how much:none, how long: until your older, but you have the little cocky bastard mentality. the fact is your a little turd. there is not a person who has posted on this thread who couldnt smack you around no problem and you are talking like your some bad mo fo. the truth is wise ass its easy to talk shit over the internet, but try doing it in person and things change.  this is what i want you to do, because none of us are close enough to do it ourselves i want you to walk up to a dude about 6' 200lbs thats in his mid 20's thats in your gym. when you get up to him ask him how much 1-ad to run, when he tells you none i want you to get mad and start calling him the same names you called the people on this thread. ok. then come back and show some politeness you little baby.


----------



## ghaleon (Feb 19, 2005)

okay i did just that about a week ago, and the guy hooked me up with the 1ad.. sorry im bein a wise ass but the fact is i just dont like bein made fun of.   im sorry if thats just too hard of a concept for you to grasp friend.


----------



## simbh (Feb 19, 2005)

You know whats so funny about this ... Is that you got ripped off by your friend who hooked you up . If you'd been smart you would at least realise that with 2 bottles of 60 caps you have enough for 40 days at 300mg/day . So for 6 bottles , well do the math if you're smart enough. So this either suggests. 
1. You plan on doing a few other cycles . 
2. That you will do a dosage of 900mg/day for 30 days.
3. That you are a moron , and didn't do your research before buying the product and that they guy who sold it to ya screwed you by buying more than you needed.

IF you choses answer 1 and 2 . It also means you're a moron . Doing a few other cycles at 16 would be even dumber than doing one, which is stupid in the first place. And if you chose 900mg/day , no need to specify that.

Oh , and your football coach gave you the training ... Of course hes a pro in training "cough" . Wonder if you'll say yes when he tells you , after you have a broken leg , just take this shot and you'll be fine to finish the 4th quarter .


----------



## ghaleon (Feb 19, 2005)

i will do 300 mg for 4 weeks, whats so funny about that again?  the guy he bought from wont send it at less then 6 bottles so i bought the minimum.  maybe ill do another cycle, or maybe ill just stick the other four bottles up your asshole, idk.

ps.  id like you to come here and ask my coach if he knows his shit, i mean at our last bp contest he put up 400 (and thats  not even his max its tradition for the coach to beat the highest kid)  he was the star quarter back in the day.. you can diss on me but dont diss on tough tony, you fag.

i did my reaserch moron, only thing i wanted to know in the first place is if i should do less cuz im younger.  i know that 900 mg shit was bogus, i was also bein sarcastic.  again, i read the prohormone sticky, and i read other studies.


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 19, 2005)

hey dumbass 1-ad is now a class 3 scheduled substance. its not smart to say things like ive got 3 on the way from cali, either 
1. you bought them from a friend which is stupid
2.your buying them illegally from a company wich is stupid, or 
3. your a lying moron.


----------



## ghaleon (Feb 19, 2005)

um, i bought them from a friend who owns a store, hes cool.


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 19, 2005)

so your friend who owns a store is breaking the law and your posting it on the internet.  good work


----------



## musclepump (Feb 19, 2005)

Is that the FBI logging his IP and preparing to knock on his door? Oops


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 19, 2005)

shhh im trying to draw him out


----------



## ghaleon (Feb 19, 2005)

you   are   retarded


----------



## musclepump (Feb 19, 2005)

You're the one admitting you have gear on an open forum with administrators who would happily turn you over to any suspecting government personel.


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 19, 2005)

im retarded, but not sterile


----------



## ghaleon (Feb 20, 2005)

a lot of people admitted they had prohormones after the ban, i never said anything about "gear"


----------



## Robboe (Feb 20, 2005)

Ghaleon - eat more. Lots of it.


----------



## Malves (Feb 20, 2005)

Hey ghaleon,

Bro, If I were 16 I wouldn't take any PH.  Not because the risk of screwing something, but just because a 16yo has enough hormones production to put some weight without this crap.  But If I was convinced that I wanted to run a cycle of it anyways, I'd run 300mg/day for 3-4 weeks.

Now, IMO you should stay away from PH.  You are young and have so many other options to overcome your plateau, bro.  Check your diet.  Instead of 40/40/20, I'd go for 50-55/35-40/10.  Bulking on carbs makes more sense than bulking on protein.  Also, since you are only 16 and seems to have an active life style, I'd up the calories to close to 4k, instead of 3.5k.  

Good luck, bro.


----------



## ghaleon (Feb 20, 2005)

all right ill take your advice, thanks a lot man


----------



## Robboe (Feb 20, 2005)

Will you really, or are you just saying that to get people off your case?


----------



## simbh (Feb 20, 2005)

LOL , he asks a question yet doesn't want to take the answer we give him . He just wants to hear what he wants. So , good luck fucking your body up bro


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 20, 2005)

ghaleon said:
			
		

> im hoping that this 1ad will get me over this plateu.




It wont.  That's the bottom line.  Figure out why you're in a plateau, and then fix it.


----------



## ghaleon (Feb 20, 2005)

simbh said:
			
		

> LOL , he asks a question yet doesn't want to take the answer we give him . He just wants to hear what he wants. So , good luck fucking your body up bro



are you stupid or sumthin, how many times do i have to say this.  my question was what kind of cycle.  what i didnt ask was, WILL EVERYBODY PLEASE MAKE FUN OF ME? If i want that again ill ask you.

did i ask, should i take this guys?  NO i did not, so did i get the answer i wanted, i guess not, but then again i didnt ask that question did i?


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 20, 2005)

what makes you think 1-ad will help you break a plat.?


----------



## musclepump (Feb 20, 2005)

1-AD is as good as gear in the eyes of the law now.


----------



## ghaleon (Feb 20, 2005)

because i couldnt get past my sticking point and i tried a lot.  despite what that fag simbh might say i did try.  why would i come on here and justify that, thats not what i came for. what i came for was advice on DOSAGE.  you dont think i should, super, great, dandy, i thought as much.  

but i dont think you had to make fun of me, expecially you simbh, i know theres a lot of guys in here bigger and stronger in here, but i KNOW by the look of you simb i could out bench you, squat, whatever.

my small lack of knowledge in 1-ad regarding what to take BECAUSE OF MY AGE (i know what i would do if i was older, i wanted advice based on my age) does not make you any better then me simbh, you are a bitch.


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 20, 2005)

ghaleon said:
			
		

> my small lack of knowledge in 1-ad regarding what to take BECAUSE OF MY AGE (i know what i would do if i was older, i wanted advice based on my age) does not make you any better then me simbh, you are a bitch.




Do you know what the chemical purpose of  1-ad is?  Do you know how it works?

Why do you think it will help you?


----------



## thatguy (Feb 20, 2005)

ghaleon said:
			
		

> did i get the answer i wanted, i guess not


Maybe you should start asking questions looking for a real answer, and not for the answer you _wanted_.  

I'd say you've been getting the _real_ answer all along, even if it's not what you wanted to hear...


----------



## Curlingcadys (Feb 20, 2005)

maybe you should take your ball and go home then! Fuckin whine ass!


----------



## Malves (Feb 20, 2005)

simbh said:
			
		

> LOL , he asks a question yet doesn't want to take the answer we give him . He just wants to hear what he wants. So , good luck fucking your body up bro





			
				Malves said:
			
		

> Now, IMO you should stay away from PH.





			
				ghaleon said:
			
		

> all right ill take your advice, thanks a lot man



He took the advice, bro.  So, I don't see the reason why you keep pushing it.  Or maybe you think being an asshole may make you look cool to the others.  Bro, you started lifting weights yesterday.  You are not even done with your first 1-AD cycle.  What makes you think you are an expert to diminish other ppl that come here seeking for an answer.  Note that I said _answer_, *not* _advice_.  Because, that's what he asked for - an answer.  But then again, giving an answer and _then_ an advice, may be too much for some of you.


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 20, 2005)

In all honestly Malves, he came off smug.


----------



## simbh (Feb 20, 2005)

Malves said:
			
		

> He took the advice, bro. So, I don't see the reason why you keep pushing it. Or maybe you think being an asshole may make you look cool to the others. Bro, you started lifting weights yesterday. You are not even done with your first 1-AD cycle. What makes you think you are an expert to diminish other ppl that come here seeking for an answer. Note that I said _answer_, *not* _advice_. Because, that's what he asked for - an answer. But then again, giving an answer and _then_ an advice, may be too much for some of you.


 
LOL malves , you really think he took your advice ? He just said that to shut everyone up . If he had took your advice , he would said to us from the start that he would. In other words , he didn't take your advice , he noticed it , no more. Where the fuck did I say I was an expert on this ? I'm just pissed of because its cuz of kids like him that ph/ps are illegal. Did you not realise that yet malves ? Oh ya , and for your info he got his answer when he was answer that the dosage should be 0. 

This is why I like this forum , is that people will tell you not to do real gear or ph/ps when it's not the answer for you .


----------



## ghaleon (Feb 20, 2005)

simbh said:
			
		

> LOL malves , you really think he took your advice ? He just said that to shut everyone up . If he had took your advice , he would said to us from the start that he would. In other words , he didn't take your advice , he noticed it , no more. Where the fuck did I say I was an expert on this ? I'm just pissed of because its cuz of kids like him that ph/ps are illegal. Did you not realise that yet malves ? Oh ya , and for your info he got his answer when he was answer that the dosage should be 0.
> 
> This is why I like this forum , is that people will tell you not to do real gear or ph/ps when it's not the answer for you .



here buddy, im gonna explain this to you ONE MORE TIME

you say that i didnt get the answer i wanted so i got mad, well there is some truth to that you see no one answered my question (besides tellin me 0) maybe i should take zero, but REGARDLESS when you guys said dont take it (heres where you listen close dumbass) I DIDNT LIKE THAT ANSWER BECAUSE ITS NOT WHAT I ASKED.  now, did i get mad, NO.. why you ask?  because..i contemplated this BEFORE I POSTED!  now, where you got the right to make fun of me for it, i guess ill never know because you dont look too experienced yourself, not experienced enough atleast, TO TALK SHIT.

As for taking the advice, LOL simbh, you really think that i dont care about my personal well being.  i decide not to take the 1-ad, i get a full refund from my boy from it.  you see i fiqured, even without the help of 1-ad, i still have ENOUGH natural test (thank god) to make me bigger then you.  peace


----------



## Malves (Feb 20, 2005)

simbh said:
			
		

> I'm just pissed of because its cuz of kids like him that ph/ps are illegal. Did you not realise that yet malves ?



Bro, PHs were banned a month ago.  If you gonna bash any under 21 guy that comes here looking for answers on PH because of that (the ban), then I suggest you to seek for psychiatric help so you can get over it.  

Man, I love this place and if it wasn't for this forum, I'd probably screw myself up during my PCT (I didn't even know I had to go thru a PCT after my 1-AD cycle).  Since I came here, I've learned a lot from many of you guys.  But I have to say that some guys here just go way over their head with childish BS.


----------



## musclepump (Feb 20, 2005)

So what if they were banned a month ago? They were banned a month ago because of kids like this one in question throughout the thread.


----------



## Malves (Feb 20, 2005)

Well, bro, don't forget you are one of the reasons, too.  At 20yo, you're as a kid with "gear" as he is.


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 20, 2005)

20 and 16 is different


----------



## musclepump (Feb 20, 2005)

20, at least, is a legal adult. 16 isn't. Even on the PH packaging it says "Should not be used by individuals under the age of 18" So if we all at least listened to that, PH and PS would probably still be legal.


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 20, 2005)

Regardless, he never told us why he think 1AD will help him pass a plateau


----------



## musclepump (Feb 20, 2005)

Because Luke, it's a PH. So it "must" help any and all problems, right?


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 20, 2005)

apparently 

Even though the fucker has even more of a hormonal advantage than ANY of us.


----------



## ghaleon (Feb 20, 2005)

enough


----------



## trd277 (Feb 20, 2005)

ghaleon,

 I dont care if you use the 1AD or not, but I am curious - 

 What have you done to get past your plateau (be specific)?
 Do you fully understand how 1AD works (again, be specific and show your understanding)?

 Lastly, why do you think all of these people would lie to you and give you bad advice?

 As I stated, I dont give a shit about you or if you take the 1AD, but if you are really ready to dive into prohormones or steriods you should be mature enough to answer these questions.  Everybody is different, maybe you are ready.  With an intelligent and articulate post you could show that maybe you are ready, but as of now you have done nothing to adequately explain yourself.

 Also, first post here by me, so I lack any crediblity and have no idea what I am talking about...


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 20, 2005)

ghaleon said:
			
		

> enough



obviously not my freind.


----------



## Tha Don (Feb 21, 2005)

Malves said:
			
		

> Well, bro, don't forget you are one of the reasons, too.  At 20yo, you're as a kid with "gear" as he is.



WTF are you talking bout?

so in terms of physical development 16 and 20 year olds are the same?   good one!

and your saying that because mr. pump is running gear w/ proper precautions he is one of the reasons why PH are being banned?? NO my friend! its the dumbass teens like the one you are trying to help that is the main reason why PH are being banned, ask anyone who knows his shit


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 21, 2005)

Malves said:
			
		

> Well, bro, don't forget you are one of the reasons, too. At 20yo, you're as a kid with "gear" as he is.


 There is a difference between the hormones of a 16 year old and a 20 year old, just like there's a difference between a 20 year old and a 23 year old.


----------



## Malves (Feb 21, 2005)

I agree with both of you, but the government does not.  PH were banned because individuals under 21yo were using them.
The label on a 1-AD bottle says not to be used by individuals under 21.  Not under 18 like musclepump mentioned.
So, at 20yo taking 1-AD won't have same risk as if you were a 16yo.  But that's not how things (the government that should be worrying about other BS other than banning PH) work.


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 21, 2005)

Malves said:
			
		

> (the government that should be worrying about other BS other than banning PH)




Your vitamins are next.  No joke.


----------



## Malves (Feb 21, 2005)

Yeah, bro.  I heard about that. Upcoming June, right?


----------



## musclepump (Feb 21, 2005)

You know what's funny? My bottle of 1-AD says 18. No joke.


----------



## ghaleon (Feb 21, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> You know what's funny? My bottle of 1-AD says 18. No joke.



so does mine


----------



## Malves (Feb 21, 2005)

The one I have here say 21.  The first one I finished also said 21.


----------



## musclepump (Feb 21, 2005)

strange


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 21, 2005)

ghaleon said:
			
		

> here buddy, im gonna explain this to you ONE MORE TIME
> 
> you say that i didnt get the answer i wanted so i got mad, well there is some truth to that you see no one answered my question (besides tellin me 0) maybe i should take zero, but REGARDLESS when you guys said dont take it (heres where you listen close dumbass) I DIDNT LIKE THAT ANSWER BECAUSE ITS NOT WHAT I ASKED. now, did i get mad, NO.. why you ask? because..i contemplated this BEFORE I POSTED! now, where you got the right to make fun of me for it, i guess ill never know because you dont look too experienced yourself, not experienced enough atleast, TO TALK SHIT.
> 
> As for taking the advice, LOL simbh, you really think that i dont care about my personal well being. i decide not to take the 1-ad, i get a full refund from my boy from it. you see i fiqured, even without the help of 1-ad, i still have ENOUGH natural test (thank god) to make me bigger then you. peace


you have sealed your fate as one of the greatest dumbasses to grace this forum and it oly took you 20 posts. the part about you being bigger than simbh. your an idiot. your 16, you dont know your genetic potential yet. you havent even begun to start tapping into it yet, and if you were some genetic freak you wouldnt be asking stupid questions about pro-hormones. kid your weak, your small, and your a pussy. i award you no points and may god have mercy on your soul


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 21, 2005)

multi-vitamin being banned? what?


----------



## Tha Don (Feb 22, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> multi-vitamin being banned? what?



yes! all vitamin supplements will eventually be banned

the EU is already banning vitamin supplements along with various other health supplements, in time i expect the same will happen in the US


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 22, 2005)

Except they wont have the "teenager" excuse to rely on when they ban the vitamins.

The funny thing is, I got word that our health insurance will rise significantly while the life expectancy drops.


----------



## musclepump (Feb 22, 2005)

This, along with continuing to allow smoking, is the government's method of population control since the methods Hitler and Stalin used are frowned upon these days.


----------



## jram (Feb 26, 2005)

ghaleon said:
			
		

> nice, like one of you answered my question.
> 
> some of you think you can sit here and be cocky and shit about what im askin instead of doin what i asked, anwerin my question. and if your not gonna answer my question then dont say anythin.
> 
> ...


Ghalean;

Here's a link that may interest you. Check it out before you start your program. You may think twice about what your plans are.

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=175713

Peace


----------



## huesoloco (Feb 27, 2005)

Wait till your 18 at least. Even though it won't be around, it's just as illegal as steroids are now so you might as well go for that then.


----------



## Stu (Feb 27, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> multi-vitamin being banned? what?


  HMB's status has been changed to a prescription med. in the uk. Supp stores have allready stopped selling the stuff. 

http://www.myprotein.co.uk/html/archived-news.cfm?id=57


----------

